# Game 4: Clippers(3-0) @ Wolves(1-2)



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*@*






*Date:*Monday, November 7th
*Time:*7:00 P.M.
*Arena:* Target Center
*T.V.:*FSN North
*Wolves Last Game:*L @ Clippers(99-100)
*Clippers Last Game:*W vs. Wolves(100-99)
*Last Meeting This Season:*Clippers won 100-99
*Wolves Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















Eddie Griffin/Troy Hudson/Rashad McCants 
*


VS.​

Clippers Lineup:


































Key Reserves:






















Chris Wilcox/ James Singleton/ Daniel Ewing 



Key Matchup:*

















*Sheefo's Keys To The Game:*Contain Mobley and Brand. They open up for pretty much every other player on this team. We need help in the starting lineup from Wally and Jaric. We need to play a lot better defense than we did last game. I think with the home crowd behind us this time, and hopefully Wally playing better, it will make up for that 1 point defisite.


*Predicition:*Wolves W
*Prediction Record:*(2-1)


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clips beat you again.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Clips beat you again.


Brought ya to OT on the road on the 2nd night of a back to back with our 2nd best player contributing nothing. I'm going with the Wolves here.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Not to mention that we were in OT the previous night against a tougher team than the Hawks.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I gotta say the Wolves will get this one.
Though the Clippers are playing good right now, have to give them that.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully Casey makes some changes here. I think making players feel like their starting jobs are not secure will make them play harder. Hudson could start over Jaric (Which I wouldn't like), McCants over Hassell (But hassell is playing good), Dupree/ Frahm over Wally, Eddie/ Madsen over Kandi( which I hope happens. Over McCants over Wally. Right now I am not agreeing with what coach Casey is doing with the squad. Guys who are better contributors at certain times are not on the floor. 

I still think we should be able to win this one. There is no reason why Brand should be scoring 27 points against us. Garnett's post defense looks "tender" against guys like that. Hopefully if all goes as planned, we can win this and think about the Lakers game.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

forgot to predict the last game, but this one i will pick that we win 102-88!! :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Lol.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Wolves Win in a blowout.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Better a win... The second time, the better chance.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

I predict that Wally will have a huge game for us. Scoring 35 points and nailing at least 4 three point shots, well, because he has been playing pretty horrible this season and he owes at least that much.

Wolves win at the Target Center in a blowout. Cassell gets booed by the fans and has a repeat performance of Saturday's game, if not worse.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I want to see McCants on the floor. Although I won't be able to watch the game tonight. I don't think we win in a blowout today though. This team has a lot of scorers that they can turn to. But I do think we will win by like 5-8 points today.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Sam playing in Minny is going to be interesting. It will be close, but Clippers will win again, 94-91.


G-Force


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Is anyone going to be able to watch the game? I will take breaks while I am doing my homework to check up on this thread, so I can get an idea of whats happening. Anyone who is in the in game disscusion will recieve reps and help us out who are less fortunate and not able to watch the game on FSN.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Sam playing in Minny is going to be interesting. It will be close, but Clippers will win again, 94-91.
> 
> 
> G-Force


I agree.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

looking at live stats we are up 20-15


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants with a quick 6 points.

Wolves still with the lead.

Looking at the live boxscore, Jaric and Huddy playing at the same time eh? If anyone is watching, how is that working for them?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> McCants with a quick 6 points.
> 
> Wolves still with the lead.
> 
> Looking at the live boxscore, Jaric and Huddy playing at the same time eh? If anyone is watching, how is that working for them?


Casey went with Jaric, Hudson, and Carter out there at the same time a couple times last game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

socco said:


> Casey went with Jaric, Hudson, and Carter out there at the same time a couple times last game.


Interesting. How did that work? I did see that Carter got a lot of minutes.

Wolves down 45-44 at the half.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Interesting. How did that work? I did see that Carter got a lot of minutes.


I think both times we actually gained ground on the Clippers. You don't often see a 3 PG lineup, but hey, if it works keep using it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wolves up 67-57 right now. Why McCants hasn't played again is a lingering question. KG close to a Triple double though, 14 pts, 9 boards and 7 assists right now.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we won folks 93-78 to end the losing streak


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

A good win. Once again, KG the only one who stepped up big for us. McCants played well in the minutes he had...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Boy, was I wrong on this game. I should have expected that KG wasn't about to lose consecutuve games to the game team. Looks like the T-Wolves pulled away in the third quarter and didn't look back.

Also looks like Cassel was not particularly impressive in his homecoming.


G-Force


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

i'd just like to say garnett is a friggin animal!

lead the team in all statistics (the good ones ) for your game agaisnt the clippers.

machine.

that is all


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yet Garnett is expected to lead the NBA in efficency ranking for once again.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Wally had another bad shooting night, but yet he was the only one to hit a three point shot for us, that just pretty much tells you how crappy we shot the three last night.

Jaric played a good defensive game. Griffin should have played better. Only 11 shot attempts for KG? Get that man the ball!

It's good to blow out a team that stole one from us.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Kandi actually did really good. I don't what the stateline was, but he scored in double figures.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm lovin' this!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Best part about that play was KG had already been called for an offensive foul on Brand before he got to the rim, and then Rebraca REJECTED THAT ISH!!!! :biggrin: It was awesome.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Best part about that play was KG had already been called for an offensive foul on Brand before he got to the rim, and then Rebraca REJECTED THAT ISH!!!! :biggrin: It was awesome.



Ummmm....yeah.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Best part about that play was KG had already been called for an offensive foul on Brand before he got to the rim, and then Rebraca REJECTED THAT ISH!!!! :biggrin: It was awesome.


Best play of Rebraca's life I'm going to assume. It's a shame it didn't count.


----------

